# my foster children may be gone soon :(



## noshowjo

as the title says my 2 foster children who have lived with me for 2 1/2 years will be leaving me soon . 
c the oldest will almost defo be returning home and e the youngest going up for adoption with her other 2 siblings who are placed with another family .
i adore the girls , but have a special bond wit the little one , 
i would adopt her myself if i could but i could not adopt her siblings . 
i just dont know weather i will be strong enough to carry on fostering once they are gone , ill miss them so much , 
im thinking maybe i should just stop , and go ahead and do wat iv been wanting to do for a while now and have another baby of my own , 
or maybe ill feel differently when they are gone and wanna carry on fostering and helping kids . who know ?? 
i will find out on the 12 th of august if my girls are to stay or go . wish i knew now , my head is going round and round :wacko:


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs:


----------



## Redfraggle

:hugs: I can't imagine how hard this must be for you. Don't make any decisions to soon. You need to give yourself some time.


----------



## twinkle1975

:hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

:hugs:


----------



## WANBMUM

Aww i really feel for you. I hope you get the news you want :) Just remember you are doing an INCREDIBLE thing for these girls and no matter what happens they will always remember that. X


----------



## noshowjo

aww thanks ladies . i will keep u all informed on how the court case goes in august , 
wish me luck . 
think im gonna book a holiday abroad somwhere nice , try enjoy some time with them before anything happens xx


----------



## impatient1

My thoughts are with you. :hugs: My mom took in her neice's daughter for 2 years and she was just given back to her mom as well. Right now visitation is up in the air and it is so hard having had her part of our daily lives and then gone as if we were never her family.


----------



## Hotbump

:hugs:


----------



## Swift

Good luck :)


----------

